# septicemia???



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My female guppy has developed some internal bleeding in her. It just seems to get worse. After reading some I think it may be septicemia. I immediately separated her yesterday and im treating her with some melafix. I don't know if thats the right thing, but i was worried and don't want her to die. A picture is attached of her, please tell me what you think and some tips. It looks horrible, and i feel some bad. She seems to just stay at the top of the tank. She still swims around and everything. Shes eating a little bit...So yeah thats it. Heres the pic: (Sory its so freaking big!)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If I recall, Marycyn 2 does well with this, but I'd remove the melafix with activated carbon first. Whenever you medicate a fish, you need to remove the carbon. Good luck with her!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Melafix will not do it in this situation. Start immediately with a good antibacterial medication. As funland3 pointed out Maracyn 2 will do it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have any of that, but I do have some maracide. Would that do? Its noted to cure things like that... its green when you put it in the water. The tank doesn't have a filter, but it does have an air bubler.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Maracide is an anti-parasite. It won't do anything to bacteria and will just make the water worse, possibly conflicting with the Maracyn 2.

Go to the pet store and buy yourself some Maracyn 2. Most pet stores will sell it and it is good to have just in case.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Metronidazole...................


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, never seen this before. Hope that you can help her!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

K thanks... I'll try to see if my mom will take me tomorrow...:\


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there any other treatment incase I can't get any?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hold up, I have some anti bacteria treatment stuff. not melafix nore maraside. its not marcyn, but it says its for blood streaks...its by the brand aquarium products (AP)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What is the active ingredient in that?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It has formalin in it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If formalin is the only active ingredient, then that is an anti-parasite, not an antibiotic.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> If formalin is the only active ingredient, then that is an anti-parasite, not an antibiotic.


Oh okay. Well today I went to go check her out and some of her blood had gotten better. Then she started chasing something and it was a baby! Scooped out a total of six. This has really caught me off gaurd because i could have sworn she'd aborted her babies. She did not look pregnant at all. And i know what it looks like cuz this is her third batch. The babies are healthy and no deforms. I also found 4 from her sister. I have 24 guppy/platy babies now. She doesn't eat a lot at all. I'm hoping she'll get better now and start eating more.

In ideas what could have happened here? Maybe not septicemia?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its not an infection, it could be physical wounds. An attack by another fish, a close encounter with a filter intake.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> If its not an infection, it could be physical wounds. An attack by another fish, a close encounter with a filter intake.


I'm starting to think it was. I didn't notice any until I'd put the new males in my tank. Im starting to think it was them, but they haven't been very agressive. Yes, the pester my females, especially the molly. They lovvee her. Their constantly trying to mate with her. 

Any idea why her appetite decreased?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

It certainly looks like septicemia. But if that IS the case, then that's blood poisoning, usually from water conditions, and maracyn 2 would help, because of the minocycline in it. But before treating, I would definitely do a major water change, as that's a BIG cause of septicemia. Over-crowding can also cause it. Every fish I've had that SHOWED symptoms of septicemia has died from it, but its a good indication that a water change is needed in the tank its in, to save the others.

+ appetite could be cause she was giving birth couldn't it?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> It certainly looks like septicemia. But if that IS the case, then that's blood poisoning, usually from water conditions, and maracyn 2 would help, because of the minocycline in it. But before treating, I would definitely do a major water change, as that's a BIG cause of septicemia. Over-crowding can also cause it. Every fish I've had that SHOWED symptoms of septicemia has died from it, but its a good indication that a water change is needed in the tank its in, to save the others.
> 
> + appetite could be cause she was giving birth couldn't it?


Im pretty sure it was septicemia. Blood is almost gone and she is well again. She is now eating more, and she even popped out another baby today. Yeah my 20 gallon is a bit over stocked. im moving six of the fish over to a dif tank so that will help.


All other fish in that tank are fine. Have cleaned the tank since and fish are great! My other orange fish had her first drop in babies a day ago and she is happy as a clam! excited to find out who the daddy is!


----------



## oakweb (Oct 20, 2011)

i didn't know that fish also have diseases..thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

^^Spammer?

Anyway, I'm glad you didn't over-medicate the tank if there were fry in it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> ^^Spammer?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you didn't over-medicate the tank if there were fry in it.



She had six and the next day popped another. Seven in all. Blood is all gone, she is eating again and looks great! Going to introduce her back to the tank today.;-)


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

im glad she is doing good now.... and congrat on the new babies


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> im glad she is doing good now.... and congrat on the new babies


Thanks! Shes back in her tank now, and I have 23 babies now. Sister had them bout the same time as her.


----------

